

What does it feel like to quit your job - helwr
http://abstrusegoose.com/172

======
skowmunk
hehehehe that was so funny. And I could see myself in that position in a few
months (right now I am laughing though). Going through those double checks and
triple checks right now before I take the plunge - quit my job to concentrate
on my project full time, and I am so wary of those thoughts in the second and
third paragraph. Hopefully the reverse order stays and I do end up feeling
free and staying that way!

Cheers, Skowmunk.

